# Anybody do the Sequoia Century Today



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Great weather but those guys need to seriously improve their support. We got the breakfast stop and it was cleaned out, they sent us up China Grade (18-23% Grades) and then back to Highway 9 with no water stops until the top of 35. Each rest stop was cleaned out of food.

If any Western Wheelers are listening out there, charge more and have more food. I love the ride and finishing on Tunitas Creek Road is always fun for me as that is my daily workout road. BUT PLEASE MORE AND BETTER Food next time.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, just did the 100km (67 mile) route. I thought overall the support was actually pretty descent, there were enough rest stops/feeding zones for the 100km route, there were flaggers directing cyclists so that they don't get mowed down by motorists, as they pull in and out of rest stops. Overall the entire program was pretty well staffed, there were drink fountains, hearty snacks and the turkey sandwiches and ice cream at the end. 

The sad part I would say, is how there were a couple of mishaps on La Honda, Kings and Alpine Road. Not sure of the details in those crashes, but I think in event rides like this, riders have to be less aggressive especially on the twisty downhills of Kings and Alpine. Wish those who got hurt a speedy recovery.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I did the 100M yesterday (first one!). I agree with both previous postings. The first rest stop in Boulder Creek was the worst, IMO. Almost no food and there were three port-a-potties with a loooong line of people waiting. I was disappointed that there was no meat at the lunch stop when I got there. The post-ride meal was also a bit weak (just cold-cuts) but at least they had that. 

But, I also thought they did really, really well with everything else. There was plenty of water and gatorade at all stops. Plenty of SAG vehicles cruising the critical sections, helpers directing riders at some busy / dangerous intersections, great course markings and last but not least also just a plain great course! I thought it was a very well-planned and executed event. And even though there were a lot of complaints about the food, at least they had nuts, PB&J, bagels, some fruit, etc. I've done some events where all you get is super-sweet gatorade and GU. I've heard of other events where the water stations ran out of water.

Lastly, I agree with mangotreat that some people really need to dial it back a few notches on the descents. I pulled off Alpine and waited for a bit so I could descent mostly by myself, then later on Kings got almost taken out by some nut-case passing me right in before a blind right turn and then braking hard right in front of me.

I only heard about one bad crash on Kings (fire truck, etc.). Hopefully it's nothing too serious and the recovery goes smoothly and quickly.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I applaud the WW people that staffed out the stops, but as pointed out Boulder Creek rest stop was horrible. I started at 7:30am which for 100 miles is an easy finish before 6pm closure. I find no reason to wake up at 4am when I can sleep a reasonable amount, wheels down by 7:30 (we hit at 7:20) only to find Boulder Creek with oranges and oatmeal left. The other thing of not having any water in between China grade top and the top of 9 was a big blunder. I know 2 people that ran out completely and had to SAG. I got lucky and a SAG gave me a full bottle. I was then separated from my buddies and road with a guy who was pretty slow, so each stop we got to we found scraps leftover.

I was far enough back in the pack that I didn't see any mishaps and we descended Alpine nearly alone and I seriously went down Kings without a sole on the road. I road into PA with a nice guy on a recumbent (god only knows how it got that up China Grade) around 5:45. 

I would only suggest that they have more and better food and charge a little more. Having fajitas for lunch is not a good bike lunch...turkey wraps, ham wraps or just turkey sandwiches is my favorite for good protein. Even basics that i get at nearly every ride of boiled cold potatos would have been welcome. By far the worst food spread of any century I have ever done.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

I rode this century and had similar experiences. The course was awesome. I saw SAG vehicles on all of the climbs which is good. The staffers were really nice as were the volunteer mechanics. We started towards the later end of the start window for our distance and rode a reasonable pace but lunch was pretty picked over (only vegetarian options) and we literally got the last couple pieces of meat at the post-ride meal. Pretty lame in my opinion. I heard one of the staffers commenting that there were lots of no-shows and hate to think what the food situation would have been had the crowd been as large as they expected.

I don't know the circumstances of the various descending crashes having not witnessed them. The guy on Kings Mountain was sitting up and I saw no blood, a good sign. Hope he gets well soon. The organizers could have made a good event great by buying enough food to feed the pack and maybe reminding everyone at the start that it's a century ride, not a race, and the goal is for everyone to make it home alive. All it takes is a little bit of courtesy ("on your left"). The motorcyclists in that part of the bay area are also insane and it would have been nice to have CHP there writing tickets to keep us safer. I saw not a single officer all day.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

*Took some pictures*

1) Stevens Creek reservoir in the early morning.
2) Clouds over the valley below.
3) 24 riders vs 3 port-a-potties.
4) I descended 600 ft on Kings Mountain and turned around to climb back up to Skyline, making sure I'd get at least 10k. This is after the climb back up. 
5) This almost made up for the lack of protein.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I did the double metric starting a bit after 6:30am. Great weather compared to previous years and though getting over a cold I never felt the need to put on the vest or arm warmers. 

I have mixed feelings on this years course. With the great weather yesterday, riding along 35 to Bear Creek would have been pleasant and not a fog-filled chill fest like previous years. Climbing Bean Hollow after the Pescadero rest stop, great! Heading North on 1 with the headwind and the long Italian rollers, not so fun. Not having to ride in the same direction as the ALC ride was a bonus however. 

I have to agree with others regarding the food. Wonderful volunteers but lack of rations. I would gladly pay more for the ride and have that go towards food and drink. I've done the Terrible Two and Devil Mountain Double a few times each and have been somewhat spoiled by that level of support. I realize this ride attracts a ton more cyclists and that has to be taken into consideration. Still, I felt a bit underwhelmed rolling into Pescadero to M&M's, busted up Peanut Butter cookies and Pears. When I got to the intersection of Tunitas Kings and 35 I drank a Chocolate Milk and that was it. Better to just get down the hill and back to the start. 

Browsing the route online beforehand I knew it was not an easy day. I remember looking at my Garmin at mile 50 and seeing 6100' of climbing. I paced myself up China Grade in my low of 34x26 not wanting to burn matches that would be needed come Tunitas Creek. This was the first longer ride on my Volagi with disc brakes. It handles a bit differently from my other carbon bike and I'm still getting used to that. No real issues though with the Alpine or King's descent. 

Bike Ride Profile | 2012 Sequoia Double Metric Century near Palo Alto | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, this comes as quite a surprise. I've ridden this even for the past several years, although due injury had to sit out this year. Always started late and there was always plenty of food and refreshments, although I always ride the metric century. Last year, the main pit stop at La Honda had wonderful food and in copious amount. In past events, the ending meal was salad, sandwich, chili and ice-cream. I would prefer, past, pizza and beer that the Sierra Tahoe Century provides at the end.

China Grade is a fairly strenuous climb, even for those that love to climb. The organizers of the SMC have a pit stop at the top of Jameson Creek. WW probably should have done the same for China Grade. 

In regards to rider etiquette, it doesn't matter. I've seen poor behavior in every organized ride in which I have participated, despite warnings to ride sensibly. People don't notice until someone gets hurt and even then, the event most likely fades from memory. Regardless, I certainly hope that the injured recover quickly and nothing of consequence has occurred.

Safe & Happy Riding,
chl


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Too bad to hear. I was riding in the area and was amazed by the amount of support people out and about - SAG vehicles, flaggers at dicey intersections, etc. Really appeared to be a first-class operation.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> In regards to rider etiquette, it doesn't matter. I've seen poor behavior in every organized ride in which I have participated, despite warnings to ride sensibly.


 It's the main reason I've stopped doing them. I was waiting at a light with a group on one. The light changed, we took off, and one of riders couldn't clip in (??) correctly and took me out. As I lay in the intersection, I was baffled... what the? And not even a "whoops, sorry." Never again.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

CHL said:


> pizza and beer


That would have been so good!



Dr_John said:


> I've stopped doing them


Descending with a large group of riders reminded me of my motorcycle days - I never liked riding in a group then, but I like the socializing and bench racing at the end of the day.

For cycling, to me the climbs are actually quite nice with a group of people. Either keep each other motivated to hammer out your best time or chat to make a long climb at the end of the day go by faster.

Anyway I know where you're coming from. A lot of people take themselves way too serious. Just talk to others every once in a while, especially if you bump into someone. 
I tried chatting with people whenever there was a possibility but frequently got nothing but a stare in return. It seems that tandem riders are always willing to chat though.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

What I will say in defense of the WW is that they kept this century very affordable. I'm considering the Best of the Bay in a couple weeks and it's almost twice the cost for what looks to be comparable support.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Western Wheelers do a great job (I'm a club member and have volunteered for the Sequoia in past years), but sometimes things don't go quite right, I guess. I'm sure they'll be happy to hear your feedback and adjust.

The 200K course is actually a fun unsupported ride too. I did that last year. I'm thinking of maybe doing it this weekend except I hear my CX bike calling me...


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That at least sent out a letter to everyone yesterday that admitted they didn't have enough food and that they were sorry. There is no excuse with $45 entrance fee to run out cheap stuff like bagels and potatoes, you can get a 20# bag of spuds at Costco for $3.99 and 2 dozen bagels for $4.99. I read a writeup on the WW e-mail about a guy that did the 200k and the food he was talking about, I was so pissed, none of it was there when I was there. I paid about the same $$ for the Tierra Bella and they had TONS of food and the right stuff at the right time. Now it wasn't the Death Ride's spread nor was it the Seattle to Portland (best spread I have ever seen) but they spend $$ on stuff like Chocolate Milk and other breads that were long gone by the time I pulled in to any stops.

I guess next year 6:30am start, and if they point me in the direction of China Grade I will just say "thanks but no thanks" and make a right turn right back up Highway 9 and miss out on whatever miles, cause I will not ride that hill again.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, I'm going to ride the 200K route unsupported tomorrow if anyone has the day off and feels like joining me.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That sounds so fun but my AM is booked up already. Maybe I will see you out there tomorrow on the Coastside, I am going to do Haskin's Grade into Pescadero.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> BTW, I'm going to ride the 200K route unsupported tomorrow if anyone has the day off and feels like joining me.


I'd love to, but I just took last Thursday and Friday off for cycling. Saturday or Sunday I'd join for sure. May even do it myself Sunday.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

BTW, your killing me with that freezer full of It's It Ice Cream Bars, there was not even close to an ice cream bar left when I got to any of their stops!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have killed for one of those at any rest stop after the "lack of breakfast stop".


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm surprised they ran out of food. Here's my video report of the ride.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Sworker said:


> BTW, your killing me with that freezer full of It's It Ice Cream Bars, there was not even close to an ice cream bar left when I got to any of their stops!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have killed for one of those at any rest stop after the "lack of breakfast stop".


That box was at the start/finish location, part of the post-ride meal. They even ran out of stuff there? 

Man, I feel kind of bad now. I just joined the WW when I registered for the Century and went on a few group rides with them. Pretty much everyone I've met has been extremely nice and welcoming of a roadie newbie (me) and I've found that everything about the club seems very well organized. 

FWIW, I've also done the LT Gran Fondo in Santa Rosa the day before the start of the ToC and I thought the food situation was worse - just water, gatorade and gu at the stops. The only solid food we got was after the ride. There was a loooong line and a single poor over-worked dude manning the BBQ (chicken). Also zero shade after the ride and it was a hot day. They did have a great live band though.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

chidonchea said:


> I'm surprised they ran out of food. Here's my video report of the ride.


Great video, thanks for taking the time to shoot, edit and post it! :thumbsup:

I really enjoyed watching it. It looks like you were way ahead of me judging by the amount of food at the stops. What time did you start? What camera and mount did you use? It looks like you took the camera off the mount frequently to shoot sideways holding the camera in your hand.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Great video, I can tell you the video you showed off all the food at breakfast was LONG GONE by the time I pulled in. I started at 7:20am or so, which I guess was too late to get anything to eat there other than melon and instant oatmeal!!!


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Bummer to hear all the negatives. My group rolled out at 7 and rode a pretty brisk pace for the entire ride. So, it put us into rest stops fairly early. Each stop was still very well stocked. I guess they didn't stock up enough for the number of entrants. On the upside for those that missed the food, one of my club-mates got some pretty bad GI symptoms the day following the ride, which obviously could have been from something _other _than the support food, but you never know.

I was *not *a fan of the guys at stop signs with the signs telling you when to go. Don't recall that in years past. The intersection on Kings and 84 is a stop only for Kings, and not for 84. Not a great idea to put some poor guy out there with a "SLOW" "GO" sign. Just let the riders follow the traffic laws.


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm thinking in 2011, they must of had a lot of food left over due to the low turn out from the wet weather. I'm sure they will have much more food for next year. I got about a 1000 views on my video from last year. I feel bad for the viewers thinking they were in for a feast. 

I remember doing the Sierra Century in Sparks NV about 30 years ago. I had a tire blow out and had to boot it with $1. I got to the rest stop were they ran out of water and only had bananas and Coors Beer left. And no SAG. I was surprised to make it to the finish.

Now I tend to pick my rides with excellent food support. I've heard there are some $90 double centuries out there with no after ride food. At the end of the ride there is no support, you have to text the organizers that you finished.

I would give Sequoia another chance. I forgot to ask. Did they stop giving out the century patches?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ratpick said:


> BTW, I'm going to ride the 200K route unsupported tomorrow if anyone has the day off and feels like joining me.


You guys were right.. food support was terrible yesterday. I had to buy my own lunch!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice job. I'll do it tomorrow, if I can get up in time.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

A little hot, but I had a good time. And I did barely get up in time... got home at 8:30.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> A little hot, but I had a good time. And I did barely get up in time... got home at 8:30.


Awesome.. I wish we could have done it together.. the wind on 84 in particular screamed for some sharing


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That was just an empty freezer at 5:45 when I got in and hit the head. There was virtually nothing left at the finish line, at which point i was so fed up with the lack of food I couldn't get out of there fast enough.
Next year I will start at 6:30 and ride with people that friggin' TRAIN instead of sitting on the sofa and drag my times down to get to the stops so late.


----------

